# Older Layton Camper



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Older model Layton camper, asking $1200. Interior is in good shape, just needs to be cleaned up with minor repair. New tires and awning is in fair condition, with some fading. The door needs to be repaired so it closes tightly. Winterized every year. An excellent winter project for someone that wants to get out and enjoy the summer fun! Comes with the receiver for a fifth wheel.

Located in Iowa City, Iowa.


----------

